# Boat Crash In Destin Pass



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Anybody know anything beyond what the news is saying? 

http://www.wjhg.com/home/headlines/...ter-a-boating-crash-in-Destin--372560552.html

11 people on board at 5 am were ejected with 1 currently missing.


----------



## rustybucket (Aug 18, 2011)

Man,... prayers for all involved...


----------



## gameaholic (Oct 1, 2007)

one boat searching 10 miles off shore.


----------



## fishnfool (Oct 2, 2007)

11 folks on a 30 footer at 0500? Seems pretty overloaded if that's the case. Were they coming in or going out just out of curiosity?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

gameaholic said:


> one boat searching 10 miles off shore.


Proobably an outgoing tide. In these temps if she did drown about 2 to 3 days and she will be found.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

A Leopard print top, black skirt, and Russian accent? That's quite the fishing partner. 

Prayers to the family and the group for sure.


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

Boat was stolen. Sounds like some drunk spring breakers form what I have heard.


----------



## catfever24 (Dec 26, 2011)

tyler0421 said:


> Boat was stolen. Sounds like some drunk spring breakers form what I have heard.


 Wow, if that's true, these spring breakers are really getting brazen. And they wonder why we are trying to slow the influx down. Dumbasses.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

DESTIN — A man's body was recovered mid-day Friday at the East Jetty where a boat crashed and capsized hours earlier, according to officials with the Florida Fish and Wildlife Conservation Commission.

The Coast Guard continues to search for a woman missing in East Pass.
FWC Spokeswoman Bekah Nelson said the man, who hasn't been identified, was found by FWC divers, and is believed to have been a passenger on the boat.

"We believe that to be the case," Nelson said. "We're still trying to piece that together. ... He was found right near the area of the accident."

Nelson said FWC teams and other agencies had originally been told 11 passengers were on the boat and that 10 people had been rescued.
Most of those who were rescued were taken to local hospitals for evaluation, said Lt. Mike Clausen with the Coast Guard.

The Coast Guard, FWC and the Destin Fire and Rescue District have boats in the water searching for the missing woman.

"We're going to search all day until it is impractiial to do so," Clausen said. "FWC is working on sending divers down this afternoon."

The woman is described as 5-foot 2-inches tall, approximately 120 pounds and wearing a leopard print top with a black skirt. She also has a Russian accent, according to a news release issued by the Coast Guard.

Kristen Orio said she knows two of the people—a man and the woman who is missing—who were on the boat that crashed. She said the two were part of a group of people who had been out celebrating St. Patrick's Day in Destin.
Orio said she is worried about the woman and that she works with her at Sunsations in Destin and that she is from a "Russian-speaking" country.

"I went to the beach, but I couldn't see anything," Orio said. "So I came back and I'm on my phone (constantly)."

The boat crashed into the jetty around 5 a.m., and Coast Guard Station Destin was alerted at 5:05 a.m. Watchstanders launched two rescue boats and are currently being assisted by search boats from the Florida Fish and Wildlife Conservation Commission and the Destin Fire and Rescue District.


"We have boats that are pretty much focused on the pass," Petty Officer 1st Class Nathan Davis said, adding that one boat is also searching 10 nautical miles south of Destin.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Dang man. 5 am, St. Pattys party, overloaded and over-drunk probably. Hit the jetty. Lives lost. So sad and senseless.

Somebody is going to jail.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Subscibed


----------



## fishnfool (Oct 2, 2007)

tyler0421 said:


> Boat was stolen. Sounds like some drunk spring breakers form what I have heard.


Any truth to this one? Not a big surprise the way spring break has gotten so out of control. Might not have been stolen, it could be a kid who helped himself to daddy's condo and boat............ Either way it's sad that lives were lost. I'd sure like to see more of what they find though.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

The boat was taken without permission. The boat was used for training. Where in, the military uses it as a moving target. Docked in Destin Harbor. A criminal investigation is occurring.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

This is not lookin good at all. Bottom line...stolen or not people were hurt and one missing.
Whyme


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

One dead. One missing. 10 injured.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Dang!


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

Not to make an assumption, but probably passed land and the condos, the horizon looked clear, took a hard left down the beach, and bam smacked the jetties. Too drunk to remember or not local and didn't know.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Very sad. I was never that brash to steal a boat. I did borrow a motorcycle once I took it back the next day. The mother liked me & let it slide.


----------



## HammerHead1631 (Oct 12, 2015)

Play with fire and well......


----------



## dockmaster (Sep 27, 2007)

not spring breakers....locals

Authorities identified the surviving boaters as:Judsen Cunnigham, 29, of Destin, Fla.
Justin Echternacht, 27, of Fort Walton Beach, Fla.
Roxanne Agnelle, 30, of Destin, Fla.
Tara Banks, 29, of Destin, Fla.
Jonathan Goodhart, 34, of Shalimar, Fla.
Alexander Staniszewski, 27, of Santa Rosa Beach, Fla.
Byron Weiss, 25, of Virginia Beach, Va.
Jerry Degroot, 27, of Destin, Fla.
Billy Blankenship, 27, of Destin, Fla.
and Dylan Asble, 25, of Mary Esther, Fla.


----------



## grouper1963 (Feb 28, 2008)

Sadness


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

Wow, not exactly kids.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

alcohol kills!...and should be illegal:whistling:


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

Did anyone not catch that initially, they said only one women was missing until the divers found the body of a man? Sound fishy!


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

All the printed reports I read said that a man was killed and a woman was missing. Then the TV reports said that they found the body of a man while searching for the woman.
So, at first, I thought I was a second man that they found but apparently not.
I imagine if everybody was drinking (and in shock) the authorities got several different stories from the survivors including how many were on board.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Getsome said:


> Did anyone not catch that initially, they said only one women was missing until the divers found the body of a man? Sound fishy!


Can you just imagine the confusion that scene must have been? Ten, eleven or twelve people who had apparently been up all night drinking and now involved in a boating accident on that jettie.

Doesn't sound fishy but sounds like the officials are doing their best to put the pieces together.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------

